# New Apprentice



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Try 20.00 a week after your orginal buy. You will redefine your tool bag and it's requirement as you roll through.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Klein Tools makes very good pliers and cutters, but their screwdrivers aren't all that great. Go with Wiha (German) for screwdrivers.


----------



## jack103x (May 17, 2009)

Bad way to start of on a union job with non American made tools, stick with Klein


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

jack103x said:


> Bad way to start of on a union job with non American made tools, stick with Klein


Is it really that big of a deal down there? I'm union too (Canadian) and no-one gives a rat's arse about the make of tools I own or even what I drive. I'm pretty sure most companies want their employee's to have the right tools regardless of origin.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

gmd55 said:


> I was recently accepted into the apprenticeship for lu236. Based on my test and interview score's I am number three on the waiting list so I am expecting a short wait until I begin. just wondering what brand of tools you guys would recommend. not so worried about price as much as I'm worried about quality and how long they will stand up over time. I don't want to buy new tools every six months


Here is a list of tools that Local # NYC Apprentices use, maybe this can help.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/list-tools-local-3-ibew-nyc-57996/


----------



## gmd55 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks all

CADpoint, i like your idea. it is definitely would save me money buying all my tools in the long run but like i said money isn't a problem for me with buying tools, since these tools will be my livelihood. 

soprano how new is that list, i see they say avoid wearing bell bottoms and i don't know the last time i even heard of anyone wearing them recently. not since grade school.

Acadian9 thanks for the info. what in particular don't you like about the klien screwdrivers


----------



## barkerapprentice5272 (Aug 15, 2013)

gmd55 said:


> Thanks all
> 
> CADpoint, i like your idea. it is definitely would save me money buying all my tools in the long run but like i said money isn't a problem for me with buying tools, since these tools will be my livelihood.
> 
> ...


Klein screwdrivers and nut drivers have a tendency to either round off the tips of the drivers or shear the blade from the handle. Also I would suggest buying the regular dipped handle Klein pliers. The ones with the comfort grips tend to come off easily. And if it were my money I would just go with knipex and wera


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

I have used Klein tools since I first started my apprenticeship all the way through owning my own company. Wera tools are a great tool, I just hate the grips on them so it's basically all preference. Whatever feels right in your hand. As for the Klein drivers and screwdrivers having issues with wearing off, I have not had that problem. I have had to replace my screwdrivers and nut drivers but that is from my own damage. Just a hint, your flat head screwdriver is not a chisel. It doesn't matter how many times I say that I still use it as a chisel! It's just so damn handy! :thumbsup:


----------

